# Fortune favours the fearless



## theo2908

Can you help  me translate..."Fortune Favors the Fearless" in greek in all capitol letters? I am working on a greek tattoo design and I would like to incorporate the phrase. Any help would be much appreciated.

Theo


----------



## Tetina

Hello, I have heard this phrase though not with "fearless",but your translation is this:

Η ΤΥΧΗ ΕΥΝΟΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΥΣ

In the word "fearless" you can have more options but that was the most suitable for my taste.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

I think the phrase that Tetina refers to is this: 
Η ΤΥΧΗ ΕΥΝΟΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟΥΣ 
i.e. "fortune favours the bold".


----------



## theo2908

Thanks for the help.


----------



## apmoy70

ΤΟΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΩΣΙΝ Η ΤΥΧΗ


----------



## orthophron

> originally posted by *apmoy70*
> ΤΟΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΩΣΙΝ Η ΤΥΧΗ ???


ΤΟΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΩΣΙΝ Η ΤΥΧΗ ΞΥΜΦΟΡΟΣ (Thucydides)


----------



## theo2908

what does that translate too?
is that ancient greek?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Orthophron's suggestion is, as you deduced, ancient Greek. The meaning is the same.


----------



## pavlo

ΤΟΙΣ ΤΟΛΜΩΣΙΝ Η ΤΥΧΗ ΞΥΜΦΟΡΟΣ
reminds me the motto of the Greek Parachuters: O ΤΟΛΜΩΝ ΝΙΚΑ (=who dares wins)


----------

